# alicante best place for ibiza?



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

I would like rent on the main land but i have had an idea that the best place could be as close to ibiza as possible ( but a big city ) with a slight possibily of a part time job even 10 hours a week... not much to ask is it .. lol

anyway do you think alicante could be a good spot for that ?

i could nip out to ibiza once in a while especialy if mates come to visit 

sounds wicked

any ideas?

oh also looking to rent 2 bedroom place for under 500 a month ..... 

anyone know much abotu this area ?


gracias


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el_cartero said:


> I would like rent on the main land but i have had an idea that the best place could be as close to ibiza as possible ( but a big city ) with a slight possibily of a part time job even 10 hours a week... not much to ask is it .. lol
> 
> anyway do you think alicante could be a good spot for that ?
> 
> ...


the ferries go from Denia - you should be able to get a 2 bed flat at that rent

work :confused2:


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Are you going to be living in Ibiza or Denia, ferries also go from Valencia - Ibiza. 
Where are you planning to live in Ibiza I lived there for 26 years, prior to moving to mainland 4 years ago


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't see any mention of wanting to use ferries. 
Flights are frequent between Alicante and Ibiza


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Also offers can be found with Ryanir - Valencia tho, ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I didn't see any mention of wanting to use ferries.
> Flights are frequent between Alicante and Ibiza


just an option - a lot of locals here DO pop over to Ibiza fairly frequently on the ferry - especially if they have friends holidaying there


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

;-)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> just an option - a lot of locals here DO pop over to Ibiza fairly frequently on the ferry - especially if they have friends holidaying there




As someone who has had to use a ferry daily whilst living in Scotland I can only think the locals must be rich lol


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Agree it can be expensive using ferries, however the locals will be wise and book in Advance, balearia.com do put offers on, Also if u get residencia in Ibiza u can get 50% of trips. Well worth getting.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Agree it can be expensive using ferries, however the locals will be wise and book in Advance, balearia.com do put offers on, Also if u get residencia in Ibiza u can get 50% of trips. Well worth getting.




We also had cheap fairs as local residents.. don't get me wrong I love the ferry and think it's a brilliant way to travel but don't really see the point unless you are taking a car.
I have 3 ferry departure point local to my home town.. it was once priced out that travelling by ferry mile for mile was more expensive than Concorde lol.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

lol, no surprise they stopped Concorde then!!


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

hey i was thinking ferry i have to admit found on a site 70£ for return that sounds ok!

i really have no idea what alicante or surrounding areas are like i have only really been down malaga - gibralta area and inbetween ..

but alicante looks like a BIG city type place ...

but i think id rather rent maybe just outside of the city and get a better place for cheaper? 

any idea what kind of place youd get for 500 ? would that include bills?

whta abotu 1 bedroom would that be dramatically cheaper?

thanks alot and b cool to have a pint one day with sum of you if you in the area 

Bryan


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

el_cartero said:


> hey i was thinking ferry i have to admit found on a site 70£ for return that sounds ok!
> 
> i really have no idea what alicante or surrounding areas are like i have only really been down malaga - gibralta area and inbetween ..
> 
> ...




I live 20 minutes away from Alicante... yes it is a big city with a mind boggling one way system.

Lovely area...


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I live 20 minutes away from Alicante... yes it is a big city with a mind boggling one way system.
> 
> Lovely area...


I hope its good for cycling great passion of mine.
Im trying to find some descent rental websites only a for for rent it seems unless im missing a better website.

Can you suggest anywhere not to far from town that is nice but cheaper ... balcony pool area etc ,, not to noisy cant be aseed with that lol

could we talk sumhow? like in chat mode 

cheers


----------



## el_cartero (Jan 23, 2011)

its ok think im onto a great site here

Alicante Property to let, Alicante Property long term let | ?500 max

propertys around 350 near javia denia seems perfect!

and id hope monthly gas elec water bills 100 euros max?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el_cartero said:


> its ok think im onto a great site here
> 
> Alicante Property to let, Alicante Property long term let | ?500 max
> 
> ...


yes, kyero is a well known website - if you look at our 'useful links' sticky there are more links to other websites


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

el_cartero said:


> I hope its good for cycling great passion of mine.
> Im trying to find some descent rental websites only a for for rent it seems unless im missing a better website.
> 
> Can you suggest anywhere not to far from town that is nice but cheaper ... balcony pool area etc ,, not to noisy cant be aseed with that lol
> ...




Cycling is a huge pastime in my area... google Novelda.
One good thing about cycling in Spain is that they tend to close all the roads off when you are in a race and also have a police escort. Do you speak Spanish as I have a friend who is Spanish and in a local cycling club.


----------

